
KDE is not the right place for Thunderbird - pgquiles
http://www.elpauer.org/2016/04/kde-is-not-the-right-place-for-thunderbid/
======
mariuolo
Perhaps someone can clarify a point for me: I'm under the impression that
whatever the foundation or project that adopts Thunderbird, it would have to
be half-rewritten to get rid of its legacy (Gecko/XPCOM/XUL) codebase.

Is that correct? Has anyone estimated how much time/money/manpower that would
require?

~~~
pgquiles
Mozilla Corp is currently hiring a contractor to do precisely that.

[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/ohUW2fwT](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/ohUW2fwT)

IMHO Thunderbird should replace: \- Gecko with Blink \- XPCOM with normal
plugins (I don't think anyone is making any real use of the unique features of
XPCOM, e. g. the universal binary interface) \- XUL with QML/WPF/alike.

Qt would provide a full-stack alternative: \- Gecko -> QtWebEngine \- XPCOM ->
QPluginLoader \- XUL -> QML

Maintainability and performance would increase exponentially.

